# IRS Awards Honda FCX Tax Credit



## chankya (Dec 31, 2007)

You know what i just dont undersand the tax limits that are going to be with the hydro-cell fuel cars that are more beneficial for the enviornment and for the honda too. but does not get the link to the customers, can someone please clarify it for me. please.


----------

